# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Gehoorproblemen,Kinderen/Volwassenen - Artikels

## Agnes574

Gehoorproblemen

Gehoorproblemen kunnen zich op veel verschillende manieren voordoen. Daarom gaan we hier eerst even in op de werking van ons gehoor. Verder volgt er meer uitleg over slechthorendheid en doofheid.

Laten we eerst even stilstaan bij hoe het gehoor werkt. Geluid ontstaat wanneer een geluidsbron (radio, gesprekspartner, enz.) de luchtdruk in de omgeving verstoort. De lucht begint dan als het ware te trillen. Het zijn die trillingen die zich door de lucht voortplanten naar het oor van de luisteraar. De geluidsgolven gaan door de gehoorgang en raken het trommelvlies . Dit zorgt ervoor dat het trommelvlies en de drie gehoorbeentjes in het middenoor gaan trillen. Deze trillingen brengen de vloeistof in het slakkenhuis - of cochlea - in beweging en zorgen voor een elektrische reactie in de duizenden kleine zenuwcellen, haarcellen genaamd. Deze reactie wordt via de gehoorzenuw naar de hersenen geleid, die de geluiden interpreteren. Zo weten we bijvoorbeeld dat het de wekker is die afloopt en dat het tijd is om op te staan.

De belangrijkste kenmerken van geluid zijn de frequentie (of toonhoogte, uitgedrukt in Hertz) en de intensiteit (of luidheid, uitgedrukt in decibel). Hoe hoger de toon die we horen, hoe hoger de frequentie. Onder normale omstandigheden kan een menselijk oor geluiden waarnemen tussen de 20 en 20000 Hertz. De spraakklanken situeren zich tussen de 100 en de 8000 Hz (voornamelijk tussen de 500 Hz en 2000 Hz). De intensiteit van het geluid wordt bepaald door de druk die de geluidstrillingen uitoefenen op de oppervlakten waarmee ze contact hebben. Ter illustratie enkele geluidssterkten: 
-30 dB fluisteren 
-55 dB gewoon gesprek 
-80 à 90 dB draaiende auto op één meter afstand 
-120 dB proefdraaiend vliegtuig 
-130 à 140 dB pijngrens 

Slechthorendheid en doofheid zijn onzichtbare handicaps, die vaak pas in  niet vanzelfsprekende - communicatie opvallen. Misverstanden komen echter meestal voort uit onbekendheid. Niet alle slechthorende en dove mensen horen en communiceren op dezelfde manier. Dat zorgt voor nogal wat verwarring. 

Informatie over ... 
We kunnen niet spreken over dé slechthorende of dé dove. Elke persoon beleeft zijn gehoorprobleem op een andere manier. Toch zijn enkele indelingen mogelijk: 

Al naargelang de mate van gehoorverlies (in dB) is iemand slechthorend dan wel doof. We onderscheiden: 
 hoe werkt het gehoor?
 over hertz en decibel
 mate van gehoorverlies
 tijdstip van onstaan
 orale communicatie of gebaren
 oorzaken van gehoorproblemen
 soorten gehoorverlies
 gevolgen
 spraakafzien
 specifieke hulpmiddelen 


*Normaal horend tot licht slechthorend: een verlies tussen 0 en 30 dB.
Een heel zacht gesprek of een gesprek op grote afstand kunnen problemen geven. 
*Licht tot matig slechthorend: een verlies tussen 30 en 50 dB.
Een licht uitspraakprobleem is mogelijk. Wanneer de afstand tussen beide gesprekspartners groter is dan één meter of één van de gesprekspartners spreekt stil, is het voor de slechthorende moeilijk om te volgen. 
*Ernstig slechthorend: een verlies tussen 50 en 70 dB.
Waarschijnlijk is er een spraakprobleem en is er een achterstand in de ontwikkeling van de taal. Alleen luide stemmen worden verstaan. Groepsgesprekken zijn heel moeilijk te volgen. 
*Zwaar slechthorend: een verlies tussen 70 en 90 dB.
De uitspraak en het begrijpen van taal zijn problematisch. Luide stemmen op ongeveer 30 cm van het oor worden gehoord, maar niet noodzakelijk ook verstaan. Geluiden uit de omgeving kunnen nog herkend worden. 
doof: een verlies tussen 90 en 120 dB.
Geluiden zijn alleen nog waarneembaar onder de vorm van vibraties of trillingen. Ook hier verlopen de ontwikkeling van de gesproken taal en de uitspraak heel moeilijk. 
Al naargelang de aard van het verlies betekent slecht' horen niet alleen minder hard' horen. Naast een verzwakking van geluiden is het ook mogelijk dat het geluid wordt vervormd (zodat het nog moeilijk herkenbaar is) of dat de persoon overgevoelig is voor bepaalde geluiden (zoals achtergrondlawaai of harde geluiden). 

Andere indelingen van doofheid en slechthorendheid houden rekening met het tijdstip waarop de gehoorproblemen ontstaan en met het onderscheid in het gebruik van communicatievorm . 

Doof geborenen en mensen die doof zijn geworden vóór de taalontwikkeling (vroegdoven) leren de gesproken taal niet spontaan. Niet alle doven zijn doof geboren of geworden vóór de taalontwikkeling op gang kwam. Er is ook een groep die pas op latere leeftijd, na de taalverwerving, doof is geworden (laatdoven). 

Wat de communicatie betreft onderscheiden we enerzijds oraal opgevoede slechthorenden en doven, en anderzijds doven die gebruik maken van de gebarentaal. Oraal opgevoede slechthorenden en doven communiceren op basis van hun restgehoor in het gesproken Nederlands, met ondersteuning van spraakafzien (liplezen) en geluidsversterkende hulpmiddelen (hoorapparaten, enz.). 

Andere doven hebben de gebarentaal als moedertaal. Net als het Nederlands, Frans of Duits zijn gebarentalen volwaardige talen. Waar je voor het Nederlands echter gebruik maakt van je stem en je gehoor om de taal te spreken en op te vangen, zijn het in gebarentalen je handen en je lichaam die spreken en je ogen die horen. Gebarentaal is niet universeel. Elk land heeft een eigen variant. Ook de Vlaamse gebarentaal kent regionale verschillen, te vergelijken met de gesproken dialecten. 


Soorten gehoorverlies en oorzaken
Slechthorendheid kan verschillende oorzaken hebben. Zo kunnen we door lawaai slechthorend worden of bijvoorbeeld van bepaalde medicijnen. Bij de meeste mensen gaat het gehoorvermogen met het toenemen van de jaren geleidelijk aan achteruit. 
Slechthorendheid kan zich echter ook op jongere leeftijd voordoen en zelfs bij hele jonge kinderen of bij pasgeborenen. Bij slechthorendheid kan ook erfelijkheid een rol spelen. 

Meestal ontstaat slechthorendheid geleidelijk aan, waardoor de persoon in kwestie er zelf in het begin maar weinig van merkt. Doordat de zachte geluiden in de omgeving geleidelijk aan zachter en zachter worden, valt het vervagen ervan niet of nauwelijks op. Totdat ook de zachte medeklinkers, zoals de m, b, n, m , niet meer goed hoorbaar zijn. Vaak zijn het dan gezinsleden of collega's die het het eerste in de gaten hebben. Steeds vaker moeten ze herhalen wat ze zojuist hebben gezegd of zij storen zich aan de tv of radio die telkens een stapje harder wordt gezet. 

Op het moment dat de slechthorende zelf tot het besef komt dat hij niet meer zo goed hoort, is het proces van gehoorverlies meestal al een tijd aan de gang. Telefoneren gaat niet meer zo gemakkelijk en ook de zachte passages in de muziek zijn niet meer goed hoorbaar. Vooral in gezelschappen zoals bij recepties en verjaardagen verloopt het voeren van een gesprek niet meer zo gemakkelijk. Ook buiten op straat en in situaties waar ander achtergrondlawaai aanwezig is, verloopt de communicatie moeilijk. 

Een geleidingsverlies ontstaat wanneer het trommelvlies en de botjes in het middenoor de geluidstrillingen niet goed doorgeven aan het binnenoor of het slakkenhuis. Het kan zijn dat het slakkenhuis en de gehoorzenuw wel normaal functioneren. Een geleidingsstoornis kan resulteren in lichte tot gemiddelde slechthorendheid. Vaak hoort de slechthorende het geluid niet zozeer vervormd maar vooral stiller. Mogelijke oorzaken van geleidingsverlies: een infectie in het middenoor met vocht achter het trommelvlies, een hoofdletsel of aangeboren afwijkingen, of een ziekte zoals otosclerose.

Een perceptief verlies ontstaat als het slakkenhuis in het binnenoor niet goed werkt. Meestal betekent dit dat de kleine haarcellen op de wand van de cochlea beschadigd zijn. Deze beschadigde haarcellen kunnen geen elektrische signalen naar de gehoorzenuw sturen. Daardoor ontvangen de hersenen geen complete geluidsinformatie. Hoe meer haarcellen beschadigd zijn, hoe ernstiger het gehoorverlies meestal is. Een perceptiestoornis kan resulteren in matige tot zware slechthorendheid. De slechthorende hoort het geluid minder hard en vervormd. Oorzaken van perceptieverlies kunnen onder andere zijn: erfelijke en genetische oorzaken, het natuurlijke verouderingsproces, extreme blootstelling aan harde geluiden en ototoxische medicatie (medicijnen die worden gebruikt voor levensbedreigende ziekten). 


Er kan ook sprake zijn van een gemengde slechthorendheid. Dan doet er zich zowel in het middenoor als in het binnenoor een verlies voor. 

Heeft iemand op elk oor een verschillend gehoorverlies? Dan spreekt men van asymmetrisch gehoorverlies. De voornaamste klacht is het richtinghoren. Het is zeer moeilijk, dan niet onmogelijk te bepalen waar een geluid vandaan komt. Bovendien is het bij hard omgevingsgeluid moeilijker om taal goed te verstaan. 

De oorzaak van een gehoorverlies kan ook te wijten zijn aan een misvorming van de oren. Bij atresie bijvoorbeeld is de uitwendige gehoorgang volledig afgesloten. Wanneer ook de oorschelpen misvormd zijn, spreekt men van oorschelpdysplasie of aplasie. 
Kinderen met een dergelijk probleem hebben echter vaak een normaal functionerend binnenoor. Deze aandoeningen van het gehoor kunnen geïsoleerd optreden, dus bij een voor de rest probleemloos verlopende ontwikkeling. Ze kunnen ook onderdeel zijn van een meervoudige handicap. 

...zie vervolg... 
(bron: www.deladder.be)

----------


## Agnes574

...VERVOLG...

Gevolgen van gehoorproblemen
De twee belangrijkste knelpunten die doven en slechthorenden ervaren bij hun auditieve beperking zijn het gebrek aan informatie en een bemoeilijkte communicatie. 

In de dagelijkse omgang hebben we het meest ‘al pratend' contact met anderen. Doven en slechthorenden kunnen niet (meer precies) horen wat er wordt gezegd en vooral niet hoé het wordt gezegd. Daardoor ontstaan vaak misverstanden over wat is gezegd of werd bedoeld. Veel nuances of grapjes kunnen doven en slechthorenden niet verstaan. Ook groepsregels die niet expliciet worden geformuleerd, hebben ze vaak niet mee. Dit maakt de communicatie moeilijk en vaak kwetsend. 

Slechthorende kinderen zullen voor het leren van hun taal en spraak aangewezen zijn op de directe dialoog met hun ouders, broers en zussen en andere naaste personen. Voor deze kinderen zal het moeilijker zijn om gewoon zomaar terloops iets te horen of op te pikken. Afhankelijk van de soort hoorstoornis en de ernst van het verlies worden spraakklanken natuurlijk ook op een andere manier waargenomen. Dit heeft een uitwerking op de wijze waarop het kind de afzonderlijke klanken zal uitspreken. Geluiden en taal leren horen, taal leren begrijpen en tenslotte zelf spreken, kunnen trouwens pas beginnen vanaf de dag dat het kind gaat horen (door hoortoestelaanpassing). Bij zwaar gehoorgestoorde kinderen kan er zelfs enkele maanden tot meer dan een jaar tijd verstrijken tussen het moment dat het kind voor het eerst aangeeft iets te kunnen horen en de eigen eerste woorden. 

Hulpmiddelen
Als aanvulling op de auditieve informatie in de communicatie kunnen slechthorenden en doven leren spraakafzien. Bij spraakafzien geeft niet alleen de stand van de lippen (het letterlijke ‘liplezen') aan wat er wordt gezegd. Ook de mimiek en de spontane, natuurlijke gebaren bieden heel wat informatie. Toch is hoogstens een kwart van de boodschap die wordt meegedeeld ‘af te lezen'. De rest moet de dove of slechthorende persoon raden en afleiden uit de context. Spraakafzien vergt dan ook veel training en is behoorlijk vermoeiend. 

Een aantal specifieke hulpmiddelen kunnen extra ondersteuning bieden voor personen met een gehoorverlies . 

Tolken kunnen worden ingeschakeld om de communicatie vlotter te laten verlopen. Orale tolken herhalen, duidelijk articulerend, wat er wordt gezegd. Gebarentolken tolken van het gesproken Nederlands naar gebarentaal en vice versa. Schrijftolken zetten in geschreven tekst om wat de dove gebaart of wat de horende persoon zegt. Op die manier kan de dove of slechthorende de communicatie aflezen. Het Communicatie Assistentie Bureau (CAB) voorziet tolkpermanentie en betaalt ook de honoraria van tolken uit die optreden voor dove cliënten die jaarlijks recht hebben op een aantal tolkuren. 

Verder kunnen dove en slechthorende mensen een beroep doen op geluidsversterkende apparatuur. Op die manier maken ze maximaal gebruik van de gehoorresten. 

Het hoorapparaat zorgt ervoor dat geluid beter wordt gehoord. Het geeft meestal een optimale versterking voor gesprekken tussen twee personen. Achtergrondgeluiden worden echter ook versterkt waardoor verstaan in groepsgesprekken, gesprekken op grote afstand of in lawaaierige omstandigheden moeilijk blijft. 
De cochleaire inplant (CI) is een kleine prothese in het binnenoor. De CI zet geluiden kunstmatig om in elektrische signalen, die op hun beurt door de hersenen als geluid worden herkend. Geluiden worden dus niet versterkt (zoals bij het hoorapparaat), maar als het ware vervangen. 
Bij FM-apparatuur draagt de spreker een microfoontje, dat verbonden is met een draagbaar zendertje. De luisteraar heeft een ontvanger, die verbonden is met het hoorapparaat. Via radiogolven bereikt het geluid vanuit de zender de ontvanger. Zo wordt als het ware de afstand tussen spreker en luisteraar verkleind en de hinder van achtergrondgeluiden verminderd. 
De ringleiding is een niet persoongebonden hulpmiddel, dat kan worden toegepast in openbare gebouwen. Het systeem zorgt ervoor dat storend achtergrondlawaai wordt gefilterd en dat versterkte geluiden rechtstreeks op te vangen zijn in het hoorapparaat of de inplant. Voorwaarde is wel dat hoorapparaat of CI een T-stand bezitten. Het ringleidingsysteem bestaat uit een versterker, die op een geluidsbron (microfoon, televisie) is aangesloten, en uit een lus, die langs de wand van de ruimte wordt gelegd. Het geluidssignaal wordt omgezet in elektrische stroom, die langs de lusvormige draad een magnetisch veld opwekt. De speciale T-stand van het hoorapparaat vertaalt het magnetisch veld naar geluid. 
Visualisatie is een ander belangrijk hulpmiddel in de communicatie en in de informatieverwerving van doven en slechthorenden. Visualisatie kan door teksten bij of ondertiteling van wat gezegd wordt, e-mail, fax, flitssignalen, pictogrammen, logo's, enz. 

(bron: www.deladder.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Gehoorproblemen in het eerste jaar.

Gehoorproblemen komen bij te vroeg geboren kinderen meer voor dan gemiddeld. 

Zelf uitproberen
Vanaf een maand of zeven (gecorrigeerd) zouden baby’s hun hoofd naar geluid moeten gaan draaien. Ouders kunnen zelf uitproberen of hun baby dat doet, bijvoorbeeld met een rammelaar achter de baby te gaan staan of de baby te roepen. 

Brabbelen blijft achter
Iets anders dat op een slecht gehoor wijst, is het achterblijven van brabbelen. Alle baby’s maken wel wat geluid, ook als ze doof zijn. Maar baby’s met een normaal gehoor beginnen rond de acht maanden te brabbelen. Dove of zeer slechthorende kinderen worden dan juist steeds stiller. 

Gehoortest 
Alle kinderen in Nederland krijgen een gehoortest op het consultatiebureau als ze negen maanden oud zijn. In de praktijk blijken te vroeg geboren kinderen de gehoortest vaak te vroeg of juist te laat te krijgen. Komen ze te vroeg, dan draaien ze hun hoofd nog niet naar geluid. Komen ze te laat, dan zijn ze te snel afgeleid. Daarom worden te vroeg geboren kinderen sinds kort al in de couveuse gescreend met een nieuwe methode (de ALGO-gehoortest). Deze test wordt uitgevoerd als het kind slaapt of vlak na een voeding. Het is de bedoeling dat ook op tijd geboren kinderen vlak na de geboorte zo’n gehoortest krijgen.

(bron: kenniscentrumprematuren.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Langdurig 'lijmoor' bij jonge kinderen kan taalontwikkeling schaden.

Bij kinderen die langdurig slechter horen doordat ze last hebben van vocht achter het trommelvlies (middenoorontsteking of lijmoor) komt de ontwikkeling van de taal mogelijk in gevaar. De achterstand kan voorkomen of beperkt worden door bij deze slechthorende kinderen 'buisjes' in het trommelvlies te plaatsen, waardoor het vocht vanachter het trommelvlies kan weglopen. Wanneer er geen langdurige gehoorproblemen zijn, heeft het plaatsen van buisjes minder zin.
Kinderen die ten minste drie maanden borstvoeding hebben gehad krijgen minder vaak een oorontsteking en lijden dus minder vaak aan gehoorverlies. Mogelijk maken bepaalde afweerstoffen in moedermelk, zogenaamde immuunstoffen, het kind weerbaarder tegen middenoorontstekingen. Verder bevat moedermelk essentiële vetzuren waardoor de taalontwikkeling bij deze kinderen beter verloopt dan bij kinderen die flesvoeding kregen. In flessenmelk ontbreken deze stoffen. Dat zeggen drs. Joost A.M. Engel en drs. Lucien J.C. Anteunis, die op 12 mei a.s. samen promoveren op het proefschrift Maastricht Otitis Media with Effusion Study (MOMES); a prospective longitudinal study in infants from 0 to 2 years. De dubbelpromotie vindt plaats aan de Universiteit Maastricht.

Veel vaker dan men dacht
Uit het onderzoek blijkt dat kinderen vaak een lijmoor hebben zonder dat de ouders het weten. Er zit dan wel vocht achter het trommelvlies, maar het kind heeft geen pijn en geen ontsteking of koorts. Vooral bij hele jonge kinderen is het voor ouders moeilijk vast te stellen dat een kind gehoorproblemen heeft. Vaak komen de problemen pas aan het licht bij de medische onderzoeken die alle kinderen op een leeftijd van 9 maanden en van 6 á 7 jaar ondergaan. Vocht achter het trommelvlies is de meest voorkomende oorzaak van gehoorproblemen die bij kinderen worden vastgesteld. Meestal verdwijnt een lijmoor weer vanzelf. Als de gehoorproblemen langer dan een maand of drie aanhouden, is het zinvol het plaatsen van buisjes te overwegen, zodat het vocht achter het trommelvlies weg kan en het kind weer normaal gaat horen. Zo'n 80 procent van de kinderen tussen nul en twee jaar krijgt een keer last van lijmoor. De kans hierop wordt vergroot als risicofactoren aanwezig zijn, zoals vroeggeboorte, crèchebezoek, flessenvoeding, seizoen enz. Slechts een klein deel van hen heeft een behandeling nodig, (bv. met buisjes), mogelijk 2 tot 3 procent.

(bron: pers.unimaas.nl...persbericht mei 2000)

----------

